

Think Outside the Box- The Businessman Box Joke - mgh2

Let’s assume that there is a box that inside contains a highly valuable object, we just don’t know what it is. There comes three businessman from across the globe to solve this problem.
The Latin American businessman tells his team: “Let’s break the box open and get whatever is inside!”
The American businessman tells his team: “Let’s repackage the box, make it look fanciful and desirable, and sell it!”
The Asian businessman tells his team: “Let’s copy the box, make it from more economic materials, and sell it with nothing inside!”
The entrepreneur comes and says: “Who gives a damn what is inside? Let’s invent our own treasure box!”<p>Do you get the joke?
The first one robs, the second one lies, and the third one copies. Who thinks ‘outside the box’? If you are the customer, who do think you will like to do business with?
======
peteforde
I guess that makes me the Canadian who was too polite to open the box?

Sometimes a little bit of self-censorship goes a long way. You should question
why you'd repost something like this.

------
ricardobeat
Solve _what_ problem?

As a south-american, I'm not pleased. But if the problem was _knowing what's
inside_ , it's pretty clear who solved it.

You also missed the black guys from Africa, who said "umama kumnandi
umklomelo!", made a fire and danced around it.

